# Civil Circus Residency ?



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey guys,

Ok if you move to another town with less than a year to go until the next test...where can you claim residency? If you move to another town within that year does the state pork you and not allow you to claim residency anywhere?


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Anonymous @ Sat 11 Dec said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ok if you move to another town with less than a year to go until the next test...where can you claim residency? If you move to another town within that year does the state pork you and not allow you to claim residency anywhere?


^ me....got logged out again.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I recently emailed civil service with a similar question. Their response was that if you change residency within one year of the next test, you get residency nowhere. If change residency after taking the test, you remain on the residency list for your old address until the next test. So in theory, you could be a resident for the police exam and not be a resident of the same city/town fo rthe fire exam.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*You get porked!*

I ran into this same problem before, I moved from Mansfield to Attleboro within a year of the test. Guess what, _*no residency anywhere!*_ It was a waste of a test (except for the practice) scored a 98 with vet status and was something like 50 in one town and 72 in the other. My advise is not to move.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

The test is in 4/05, you must live and have proof that you resided at an adress since 4/04. On the last test they did not challenge residency, due to the fact that they were short staffed. 

I'm not suggesting anything, but read between the line. :wink:


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks for the responses guys. I'd expect nothing less from this state.


----------



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

Now what if you moved twice within a year do they take your oldest address that was a year ???


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

briand911";p="49755 said:


> Now what if you moved twice within a year do they take your oldest address that was a year ???


Nope. you get screwed and don't get residency anywhere.


----------



## Dumptruck9 (Jan 25, 2005)

I had the same exact question, and I was told the same exact thing. You totally get hosed. I've been putting off on buying a house just because of this fact.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

They did not enforce the residency beacause they changed the protocal and left it up to the appointing authority to investigate residency matters.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Same thing just happened to me, I have like 10 months in the new town...SUCKS! So I'm not sure if I'm going to take the test or not. Plus, the same day the test is scheduled, we have Spring Day on campus...a mandatory day per the Cheif for everyone in the dept. SO! Who knows how I'm gonna work this one.


----------

